# How To Shoot Ott?



## dkdude7 (Jun 25, 2012)

I have searched and searched everywhere on how someone shoots OTT style. I really want to learn this technique but I have no idea on how you do it. If anyone could be of assistance it will be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks,
-Derek


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Ott simply refers to how the rubber is attached to the forks..
Over the top means the bands lay over the top of the fork, and usually are wraped n tucked to the face of the forks..


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

dkdude7 said:


> I have searched and searched everywhere on how someone shoots OTT style. I really want to learn this technique but I have no idea on how you do it. If anyone could be of assistance it will be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks,
> -Derek


The slingshot in your avatar is sett up OTT, it doesn:t matter if you shoot with the forks up,, or gangster, you are still shooting over the top.

LGD


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## dkdude7 (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh I see now! Thanks for the info


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I suggest that you read and watch the two videos on this page. It is not the only info out there, but it is very good info. --Tex
http://www.pocketpredator.com/four.html


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You down wit da OTT?


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

yeah, you know me!!!


----------

